# Stabilizer question for new target shooter



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Like most things in this endeavor, it trial and Error and what ever you like. Since it appears you are setting up a target bow, most of us shoot 26-30" front, with a 10-12" back bar. I would hit up the Sales pages on this site for starters. Any of the brand names will do you well, Doinker, Center-X, ya-da, yaa-da...  the most import feature is that the color goes well with your new bow! Good luck!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

years ago,... before everyone bought everything on line,.... a shop would have several stabs a guy could try. now-a-days,... we rely on the classifieds here, to get the stuff that people buy on line and decide they don't like. and then they wonder why everything is so expensive at the shops, or why the shops never have anything.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

dkrenz said:


> My question is how do you know what stabilizer set up will work for you? Especially with lots of shops not open. Lot of my shops in Madison, WI area don't have many target accessories to try out or sell.
> Is there just a standard length that is good for beginners. I'm setting up a PSE Perform X. Thanks


There isn't a "scientific" way to decide what length bars you should get. As was mentioned, most guys shoot 26-30" front and 10-12" back. I'd recommend a little tighter range and start with a bars 28-30front/10-12back and go from there.

There are a number of ways to figure out how much weight and where you should put it. Any of those methods work well enough to get you close... You'll have to fine tune it based on how it feels to you.

Remember, all stabs serve there primary function pretty much equally well... as in stabilize the bow. This being said, not all carbon is created equal. 

I started out with a cheap set of bars from Amazon... I think they were less than $50 shipped to my house. They really worked to help stabilize but, they vibrated like a tuning fork for what seemed like a YEAR after the shot. (wherever they are right now, I'd bet they are still vibrating) 
https://www.amazon.com/AMEYXGS-Abso...1&sprefix=bow+sta,aps,167&sr=8-159&th=1&psc=1 

Then I bought a set of Hot Rodz used from the classifieds here 30/15 and they were 100x better on the shot than the amazon specials. I struggled with the mass of these bars and the amount of weight I needed to add to get things to balance out. (I had the old design Nitrous bars I don't really know what the difference is) https://arizonaarchery.com/Shop/hot-rodz-stabilizers/182-hot-rodz-nitrous-new-design.html 

I then bought a set of Smacdown 27/12" and found the "feel" that I was looking for. Less vibration, stiff as hell and super light. I've been shooting this combination for 2 years now. I tried transferring these bars over to my 3D bow and they were fantastic in this application as well. So I bought another set except I went with 27/10 for my 3D bow. (the longer back bar was getting in the way on some really steep down hill shots) These are the best bars I've used. 

https://www.conquestarchery.com/Conquest-Smacdown-.625-Front-Bar?quantity=1&custcol_bea_length=3


----------



## dkrenz (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for the great tips. I want to buy from a local store so hopefully I can soon.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Read up above of shops having target stabs. 20 years and I've never seen a long stab at some half dozen shops. Presley's Outdoors isn't small.

Like above, 28 to 30" front and 12" back stab. I've got a 10" wished it was a 12". New, ain't none of them cheap if of the more notable brands and you only get a few weights with new stabs. Weights will make you cry unless you can find them cheap. A little more and I'll have enough wrapped up in weights to put a good down payment on a new bow...long as my wife doesn't find out....

See my signature for what stabs I have.......


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe go to a ASA shoot and try them all out. I'd start with a 30" front bar with 3 or 4 oz and a 12" rear bar with maybe 5 to 15 oz. Don't rush take your time and even give them a deposit if you have to so you go shoot the bags. I like my bow to roll just a little bit forward after the shot and the level bubble should stay level during the shot. It's not the bars that cost a lot money it's the weights. You can always use steel washer before investing in the pretty chrome or S.S. factory weights.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

SonnyThomas said:


> Read up above of shops having target stabs. 20 years and I've never seen a long stab at some half dozen shops. Presley's Outdoors isn't small.
> 
> Like above, 28 to 30" front and 12" back stab. I've got a 10" wished it was a 12". New, ain't none of them cheap if of the more notable brands and you only get a few weights with new stabs. Weights will make you cry unless you can find them cheap. A little more and I'll have enough wrapped up in weights to put a good down payment on a new bow...long as my wife doesn't find out....
> 
> See my signature for what stabs I have.......


in Milwaukee,... Broken Arrow, West Town Archery and Whiffen Archery, all had several to try out years ago, as I said...... the internet has been around for more than twenty years, hasn't it Sonny.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

merlinron said:


> in Milwaukee,... Broken Arrow, West Town Archery and Whiffen Archery, all had several to try out years ago, as I said...... the internet has been around for more than twenty years, hasn't it Sonny.


Hasn't been around for me  Never got a compute until 2006. I started with recurve when about 12 years old, so pre Allen's invention. I think 3 archery shops back then and no long stabs in them. Problem for my area is archery shops come and go overnight. I thinking about a 12 shops have opened over the years and not one of them survived and I worked at 2 of them. The last I worked at lasted 5 years....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rigginuts said:


> Maybe go to a ASA shoot and try them all out. I'd start with a 30" front bar with 3 or 4 oz and a 12" rear bar with maybe 5 to 15 oz. Don't rush take your time and even give them a deposit if you have to so you go shoot the bags. I like my bow to roll just a little bit forward after the shot and the level bubble should stay level during the shot. It's not the bars that cost a lot money it's the weights. You can always use steel washer before investing in the pretty chrome or S.S. factory weights.


Pretty close....Right now due to back issues I have 5 ounces on the front 30" and 11 ounces on the back 12".........

Formula is ball park, but just getting started it ain't bad.

Wt times front stab = Z.......Z divided by back stab length = wt on back bar - if running 2 back bars divide wt by 2.

My set. Griv never mentioned length of quick disconnects or "V" mount. Actual lengths are 30 and 12. 
5 ounces times 31.5 = 157.5. 157.5 / 14.5 = 10.8 - always round up so 11 ounces.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

merlinron said:


> in Milwaukee,... Broken Arrow, West Town Archery and Whiffen Archery, all had several to try out years ago, as I said...... the internet has been around for more than twenty years, hasn't it Sonny.


Broken Arrow has been gone for about 25 years. Whiffen for about 10 years. West Town is in Brookfield. BK3 Archery in Wind Lake has long stabilizers in stock, will reopen when our Gov. decides what is best for us. Little Jons' Archery in Marshall, between Milwaukee and Madison, always had a good selection of target gear. Call first.


----------



## dkrenz (Mar 12, 2020)

little Jons is close to me. I was going to head there when things loosen up in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

These recommendations for 28-30 inch long rods, are we including the extender length or that’s not included given the choice to use or not to use and the extender length is a different kettle of fish?


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> These recommendations for 28-30 inch long rods, are we including the extender length or that’s not included given the choice to use or not to use and the extender length is a different kettle of fish?


It's just the bar length not including the mounting bracket.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

Bikeman CU said:


> Broken Arrow has been gone for about 25 years. Whiffen for about 10 years. West Town is in Brookfield. BK3 Archery in Wind Lake has long stabilizers in stock, will reopen when our Gov. decides what is best for us. Little Jons' Archery in Marshall, between Milwaukee and Madison, always had a good selection of target gear. Call first.


as I said,...."years ago". yes,... I knew Mike and Debby Rhode, the owners of Broken Arrow Archery, well. I worked with Mike at a Hobby Horse in Capitol Court before he bought Broken Arrow and I dated Debby, his wife, before Mike started going out with her. Broken Arrow is where I first started shooting leagues ! last I knew West town was out near Appleton and Burleigh somewhere. I was last in the shop when it was on about 74th and North Ave. at that time, it was just a few blocks from where I grew up.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

So long rod + extender but not including the v-bar? Thank you!


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I shoot Torx stabilizers. On my Invicta I like 27 front and 12 back. On my Prevail I like 33 front and 15 back. For me, as a catch all, not knowing how they will feel, I would buy 30 and 12. They will work on any set up. For the front on pretty much any set up, I would go 27-30. On the back 10-12. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

SonnyThomas said:


> Hasn't been around for me  Never got a compute until 2006. I started with recurve when about 12 years old, so pre Allen's invention. I think 3 archery shops back then and no long stabs in them. Problem for my area is archery shops come and go overnight. I thinking about a 12 shops have opened over the years and not one of them survived and I worked at 2 of them. The last I worked at lasted 5 years....


yeah, that's a viscous circle,....hard for a small shop to stock things that sell one or two a year, but not having it, means no sale and reputation for not having anything and we all know where that leads. most of the shops around my area are open daily but for shorter hours because that's all business volume will support. the two in my area have been around a long time. one of them was somewhat connected to XI bows when they were around. the guy that started the shop shot for them and designed a few bows for them. the other has a fairly strong indoor 3d league because the building is about 60 yards long. other than that, there are a few guys that have shops in their houses, but anything other than basic stuff is order only and open by appointment only. I guess that's the future of archery shops just about everywhere. yup me too, a Pearson 45# "Necedah" recurve at about 14 and my first compound was an Astro at 17 or 18. ….a long time ago !.


----------

